# Max mayer 0300 with fast hardener



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

hi guys just started using this clear as heard good things about it and i do like it but im getting some popping as it flashes !really tiny but all over. Now i will say that we have built a home booth which is coming on nicely but fan isnt up and running till thursday but only doing small jobs here and there ! This was a full rear bumper painted on a trestle off the car i used standox basecoat flashed well in between 3 coats the a grip coat semi dry ish let flash for 5 mins then a full wet coat ! I did thin with churchill 2k basecoat thinners 10% tho so could it be that ? Or maybe the overspray settling back down on it due to fan not on yet ? I did a civic sunday x 2 panels with 5% thinners and same thing but was easily sorted with flat n polish but dont have the time to polish every job all over and this bumper come up pretty clean so would only need a few nibs sorting if the pop wasn't there ? Any advice guys if you have used this ? Thanks


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Just to add i forced dry with ir lamps after half hour flash on the civic but the bumper today i have left to air dry and still popped?


----------



## Sportsvan jay (Mar 14, 2015)

Hello scoobycarl I use max Meyer never had a problem with lacquer popping I'm guessing it could be the thinners reacting where it's flashing of to quick I use nexa thinners which is the same company popping is mostly where you have trapped solvents especially in solvent base coat fast Hardner will flash off very quick in this weather at the moment


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

As i thought mate maybe need better quality thinner and slower hardner and try that ? Cheers bud


----------



## Sportsvan jay (Mar 14, 2015)

I've got nexa lacquer 6659 at work as were on Aqua base plus water base but I love the max Meyer hs lacquer I can't remember the last time I used the nexa lacquer the max Meyer polishes up very well I paint new cars mainly fords so I can get a good factory finish with the max Meyer


----------



## Sprayer27 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi Scoobycarl,
If I remember from using this clear, it's a 2:1 mix and doesn't need thinning. Have you tried using it without thinner? May be to much solvent going down and not getting chance to escape before skinning over? Is it the rapid hardner you are using? Other possibility is that your final coat may be too heavy?


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Carl i would say its solvent coming back down and causing issues ! 

i did notice when i tried this it stayed wet between coats ! so leave extra long flash between 1st and second coat ...make sure there is no cold draughts etc



Tommy


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

thought it was 3;1 +5%


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks guys appreciate your thoughts.
My next step was to try it without thinners and move a bit quicker but the finish is pretty good considering i have only done 2 small jobs with it ? 
Tommy - i think it could be down to overspray settling back on the painted parts especially as bumper seems worse and was laid flat on a trestle ! Will try a few things out on an old panel and see how i get on. Many thanks guys &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

mr paint said:


> thought it was 3;1 +5%


Il check this out tommy ! I did ask rep and he said 2-1 and upto 10% ?


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Normally the lemonade pop you see in clear coat is you've not let the first layer flash off enough so when the second layer is applied wet the solvent from the partially dried clear is trying to escape also can be seen in solid colours :thumb:


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

2:1 drop the thinners it's only required if your viscosity is not right.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Yea will give it a go minus the thinners but it only had a grip coat let it flash a good 5 mins then full coat ?


----------



## Sportsvan jay (Mar 14, 2015)

Scoobycarl said:


> Il check this out tommy ! I did ask rep and he said 2-1 and upto 10% ?


It's a 2-1 plus 10 % mix you can add a bit more thinners but I only do on a bonnet or roof


----------



## Sportsvan jay (Mar 14, 2015)

Generally popping is a result of too much lacquer applied not enough flash off time between coats and too much heat applied especially oven baked paintwork


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

If you put 10% thinners in sportsvan jay and its ok then only 3 things it can be 
1, my grip coat was too wet.2,my wet coat was too wet. Or 3,no fan to pull out overspray and it fell back to flat laying panel (think its called balling ) when it dries in the air and falls onto substrate? What do you think ? Im doing a bumper scuff tomorrow so will try no thinners first ? Thanks all


----------



## Sportsvan jay (Mar 14, 2015)

Scoobycarl said:


> If you put 10% thinners in sportsvan jay and its ok then only 3 things it can be
> 1, my grip coat was too wet.2,my wet coat was too wet. Or 3,no fan to pull out overspray and it fell back to flat laying panel (think its called balling ) when it dries in the air and falls onto substrate? What do you think ? Im doing a bumper scuff tomorrow so will try no thinners first ? Thanks
> 
> If you don't put any thinners in your lacquer the it would,nt flow out very well if your using fast thinners then it should flash off pretty quick especially in this weather I lacquered a bonnet late yesterday afternoon it had a grip coat and a full coat but I noticed a few bits of dirt in the panel so I hit it again with another full coat but added a bit more thinners to bury the dirt it came out gun finish a little bit of peel which matches the rest of the car I had no issues with solvent poping I did leave it air dry overnight I gave it a quick bake this morning didn't have any problems
> ...


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

I would imagine the problem is the overspray falling onto a surface that has already flashed off, mainly due to no fan and the main problem areas being the horizontal surfaces.


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

No thinners required or mentioned.


----------



## Sportsvan jay (Mar 14, 2015)

Adding thinners to lacquer will always make the lacquer flow out better on the panel thus giving a better finish plus it makes the lacquer easier to apply without gunning it on to get a half decent finish the amount you put in depends on a lot of variables ie weather condition what hardner your using ie fast medium or slow hardners


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Thinners also help the solvents release quicker hence flash off time .... 

with using solvent base i would use 0200 as this was suited for solvent base 

0300 is suited for water 

you might be getting spiking from the solvents in the base coat to !


Tommy


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I have allways thinned my hs clearcoat whatever one i have used,so did the same really with this 0300 ? I allways tack between coats mate, my fan will be running by the weekend hopefully after all ducting is fitted and plenum box so hopefully fan should stop the problem ? We shall see lol


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

mr paint said:


> Thinners also help the solvents release quicker hence flash off time ....
> 
> with using solvent base i would use 0200 as this was suited for solvent base
> 
> ...


I had thought of that too mate but it was black so covered in two coats really and not heavy coats either ?


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

what fluid tip ?


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

1-3 gti pro lite mate


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

Love Meyer

Like said add thinners for viscosity, cold weather below 20degrees.
used to keep mine on a little radiator to keep the temp consistant. flows beautifully.

Will say it prefers a closed coat to a gripper, have seen before with a too light of gripper and then next coat it almost looks like tiny silicones.

probably is the lacquer settling on panel tho


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Sound dean gonna do a little test on an old panel like a bonnet the weekend mate and see if a full coat first helps, its lovely to polish and goes off well so would like to persevere with it lol


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

3gdean said:


> Love Meyer
> 
> Like said add thinners for viscosity, cold weather below 20degrees.
> used to keep mine on a little radiator to keep the temp consistant. flows beautifully.
> ...


Deffo looks like lots of tiny silicons that you have to flat out !


----------



## RattyMcClelland (Mar 26, 2012)

Adding thinners is adding more solvent. Get the clear warm in the gun might help.
I have not used 0300 persoanlly just i have the 0200 on my waterbased paint and its fantastic.
However noticable slighlty more yellow on the car compared my my no iso lacquer i used on the bumpers.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I was told by my rep today that 0300 is compliant and 0200 non compliant clear and the 0200 is hs with a ms hardner ? Both smell awful too lol
I only added thinner by habbit really as the temp is nice n warm at the mo ?


----------



## Tom145 (Sep 1, 2013)

RattyMcClelland said:


> Adding thinners is adding more solvent. Get the clear warm in the gun might help.
> I have not used 0300 persoanlly just i have the 0200 on my waterbased paint and its fantastic.
> However noticable slighlty more yellow on the car compared my my no iso lacquer i used on the bumpers.


you should try out 0300 its only got a very slight tint to it, much more clear than C/A non iso.

with 0300 I dont use any thinners, I do a light coat then staight away with my full coat and never got any solvent pop, but im only using a spot gun not a full sized. If I dont get the finish i want after that i lightly mist it over and it helps get a better finish, panel temp normaly around 20-25oc, 5 min flash before I bake with ir lamp. hope this helps


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Tom145 said:


> you should try out 0300 its only got a very slight tint to it, much more clear than C/A non iso.
> 
> with 0300 I dont use any thinners, I do a light coat then staight away with my full coat and never got any solvent pop, but im only using a spot gun not a full sized. If I dont get the finish i want after that i lightly mist it over and it helps get a better finish, panel temp normaly around 20-25oc, 5 min flash before I bake with ir lamp. hope this helps


If your doing a light coat first is it a dust coat or fully closed coat ? I was doing a dry half coat first and it was getting these little silicon type popping straight away!


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

With the 0300 I don't add thinners and just put two coats on the same,left 10 mins between coats,the grip and rip coat the drier your first coat the better cos you can hammer your last coat on and it sticks like flies round **** and doesn't run,,,,,,,,well it will if you get it wrong,,,,,,,,like said above are you sure it's not overspray settling back down on the job,,,,,,,,,,,when I do jobs at home I have two fans but don't use them whilst spraying maby 20 mins later I put them on but only do straight forward jobs at home and pick which I want but if it was a propper buisness and conditions where right I would do much bigger jobs


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Plus the 0300 is still soft when baked for 1/2 hour until cooled down so I don't really use it now cos the bodyshop I'm in now it's just speed,so I use the octoral c400 air dry with 24 hardener it's a 20 min bake but same again new clears you have to play around if you put coats on too quick it will pop leave 10 mins inbetween coats and it's great but that's the way you should be going if you've no proper booth or bake etc,you want things to go dust free pretty quick so try propper air dry clears like the octoral c400


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

It cant be from falling down onto panel as i did a bumper corner and wing and it was all over it ! 
We used to spray 3-4 cars a day in my old works unit in the workshop with lovely results never a problem like this ! I was using crap thinners churchill i think as they had no upol but i have bought a 0200 kit with standard upol thinner so il try a few things out


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Still popping guys cant get my head round it ! No thinners grip n rip 2 wet coats semi wet and full wet tried em all now ! Think il have to ditch it and try another clear but i love how it buffs and stays after polishing its nice and hard next day and doesnt marr easily but feck me i have even dropped fluid down to 1.5 turns out and get it ! Im getting no dust hardly in basecoat stage so i know my fan is up to scratch and can almost paint without mask altho i wouldnt ! Even wondered if a bad batch was problem ? I have gone from extra fast to fast hardener still pops ! Its only tiny fine ones tho and have seen way worse but its doing me in now !


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

your air lines deffo dry and shooting clean air?

what aircap are you shooting on the gti pro? t1 or t2 and what pressure?

also how long are you leaving it to flash between coats and how much clear are you actully putting on on your full wet pass? between basecoat/clear how long?

assuming you have no heat atm i would say you should be waiting 10-15 mins between basecoat passes, about an hour once basecoated then first coat of clear, then leave it until its stopped going stringey but still marks (about 10/15 mins with a fast hardener) then shoot your next coat.

if you lash on to much film build with the clear you can actully end up trapping air bubbles in the clear, try putting the bare min of clear required for a full wet coat and see what it looks like.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Iv sussed it mate thanks my air is very clean as its new air lines new compressor new fridge/dryer new steel hard piping and new triple stage devilbiss filter !Did a few jobs a bit different and seems to be fine now ! I was doing a tack coat then 5 min flash followed by a probably over wet coat and i think the first tack coat was skinning over,now if i put a full closed coat on first but not too heavy then 15 mins flash followed by a second full coat its mint ! 
Also works if i put a tack coat on wait 1 minute then put a good wet coat on seems i was waiting too long after tac coat ? I only grip n rip on small jobs or cheaper jobs but as with z3 bonnet i did yesterday i put 2 full coats on and was mint ! Happy days lol


----------

